# Replacing key housing for a 2003 Audi Quattro A6.



## 93CorradoLover (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm coming from the Volkswagen side but my girlfriend has her Audi. It's a pretty smooth ride compared to my Corrado but not what I am here for. Her key housing is really screwed up and I think it would be pretty cool if I were to replace it for her. 

http://www.amazon.com/Buttons-Panic...&sr=8-1-fkmr3&keywords=2003+Audi+a6+key+chain

Here is the link where I want to buy it and I was just wondering, could I just take the chip from the old one, install it in the new one and then take the old key and pop it on the new one? It says I gotta cut it but don't really want to.


----------

